# trumps news conferences



## JimVT

it's going to be interesting on how trump handles his news conferences after how he did his campaign ones.
I bet they calm right down as far as the reporters yelling out questions out of turn.
then ,kicking out a reporter  could be a mistake.
jim


----------



## waybomb

Kick em out. They learn quick.
I see no mistake in kicking out an asshole with an agenda. Report news in an unbased way. Or GTFO!
Or exclude them entirely and use his phone.


----------



## mla2ofus

If they keep kicking him they'll probably have to report the whitehouse news 140 characters at a time!!
                              Mike


----------



## JimVT

looks like he is laying down the line. it's time some one did it. 
sometimes i think they just make things up for headlines .you can't believe anything.
jim


----------



## Ironman

I loved it! He called out that rude bitch from cnn, lol.


----------



## MrLiberty

There is nothing that says Trump or any president need to hold press conferences.  If I were Trump I would clear out the press room and just have fireside type chats with the people via talk radio, and friendly news organizations.  He would do much better with the people, and the biased media might just die off.


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> There is nothing that says Trump or any president need to hold press conferences.  *If I were Trump I would clear out the press room and just have fireside type chats with the people via talk radio, and friendly news organizations.  He would do much better with the people, and the biased media might just die off.*



That I do agree with.


----------



## tiredretired

I am of the opinion that today marks a turning point in all this fake news business.  BuzzFeed is probably toast or at the very least will never again be taken as seriously for being a new organization.

As for CNN, they need to do some soul searching or they will end up just like BuzzFeed.  They had better get their act together and fast.  In the meantime, they fall further and further behind FNC.  

Why do people even mention Mother Jones? Who in hell are they and at what point are they even relevant in the new business.  Who besides wacky liberal douche nozzles even bother to turn their pages?


----------



## Catavenger

MrLiberty said:


> There is nothing that says Trump or any president need to hold press conferences.  If I were Trump I would clear out the press room and just have fireside type chats with the people via talk radio, and friendly news organizations.  He would do much better with the people, and the biased media might just die off.



I think that is what he is basically doing with Twitter. 
The 21st century fireside chat.

The powers that be can't restrict him.

I don't know how much I saw but I flipped on the TV to watch the news and saw it.
Yes he did a great job. I liked it when his advisor came out with the stack of paper work.
He made a good point that the Trump name is an asset to ownership.
Trump made some very good points.
I like how he called out the Intelligence Agencies for the leaks and the spying on people.

Maybe he should have compared CNN to the Onion?


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> I think that is what he is basically doing with Twitter.
> The 21st century fireside chat.



Not really.
Lord knows I love Trump, but the twitter thing is something I feel he should stop doing.


----------



## JimVT

trump can use twitter to his advantage. but I do agree he needs some counseling on what he types prior to posting.
picking a fight with a black person ,he should know they always win.


----------



## pirate_girl

He's also stated that he has no intention of dropping his twitter account after taking office.
Why the hell would he continue to do that?


----------



## tiredretired

He wants to talk directly to the American people without it being filtered through the corrupt MSM.  I see his point, but he needs to be careful just like everyone else that uses social media.  It can be a useful tool, but in most cases it is simply abused and becomes an exercise in futility.  

I applaud him for using social media even though I do not.  I want to see the corrupt media relegated to the crap house where they belong.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> *he needs to be careful* just like everyone else that uses social media.  It can be a useful tool, but in most cases *it is simply abused and becomes an exercise in futility*.



That.


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> He wants to talk directly to the American people without it being filtered through the corrupt MSM.  I see his point, but he needs to be careful just like everyone else that uses social media.  It can be a useful tool, but in most cases it is simply abused and becomes an exercise in futility.



That's right.  He has 50 million followers on Facebook and Twitter.  He can reach that many people in 30 seconds.  How many people read the Washington Post? ... and he he doesn't have so-called reporters "editing", "paraphrasing" and "interpreting" what he says.  It is a two edged sword though!!!!


----------

